# It's been a long road...



## Delaney1986 (20 Mar 2013)

Hey Everyone,

   It's been awhile since I spent much time on this site but I thought it was time I came back and got caught up. I could have sworn I had already started this topic to talk about my progress but I guess I was mistaken so I'll take it back to the beginning...

Not too long ago I was in my 2nd year of University and seriously beginning to consider the CF as a career choice. I went to the recruiting centre, talked to them. I asked them about MP, the recruiter told me "there are enough trained firefighters and police officers in this world and we aren't paying to train any more of them." I asked him about Intelligence and he said "Unless you can speak multiple foreign languages and have a Masters I wouldn't even bother. I have a Masters in Military History and I can't get into Intelligence." Then he continuously talked about Infantry Officer, which I am not even close to being a good fit for. All in all, the experience wasn't very good and I left feeling pretty discouraged.

 I was too chicken to apply for ROTP...why, because I was 19 and stupid. I finally decided to write the CFAT my last year and did alright. They told me a I qualified for every trade in the military short of Officer because of my Math score, which was no surprise to me. There is a reason I did an Arts Degree,   So, I decided to wait, see what happens. Eventually I was all ready to apply and got all my paperwork together to apply for Ammo Tech, in hopes of OTing eventually. I went in the next day and the trade was no longer accepting applications. Fail, again.

  It was time for some serious soul searching. I had just finished my degree in Military History and I had wrongly assumed that would be a shoe in degree for the CF. Now I really didn't know what to do with myself. I applied to over 200 jobs in six months and got one interview. Thankfully I got the job after I was done with a casual contract working for the Base Hospital here in Gagetown. But working on the base really helped me to realize that the CF was somewhere I really wanted to spend my career. I got to talk with soldiers from COs to guys on their DP1s and it was so eye opening. Everyone was helpful and encouraging about my plans to apply for the CF but I knew I had to make up my mind about what I wanted to apply for.

   I wonder if anyone really remembers that first thing you told your parents you were going to be when you grew up? I always told my parents I wanted to be a police officer. The funny thing is that for whatever reason when I got older I didn't think I could do that. I went to University instead. Don't get me wrong I have grown exponentially intellectually and maturity wise through my experiences in University but I wasn't really working towards my dream job. I didn't even know what job I was preparing myself for. But being a police officer has always been something I have been interested in. People were always telling me I should be a cop, lol. So I made my husband a promise and I said, "If I don't have a career by the time I'm 25 I'm going back to school - I'm going to chase my dream." 
   Fast forward a bit and in September 2011 I enrolled at Eastern College to do my Criminology Diploma to apply for MP. I had done extensive research on the trade, double checked with the recruiting centre that the program was recognized by the CF (the first program Training, Skills and Development had referred me to was NOT recognized, thank god I checked!!) So that has been my last two years. They have been a couple of the craziest years of my life! I could not have foreseen the struggles that came! We found out shortly after my enrollment that my husband was going to Afghanistan for 8 months, our first tour. OMFG...worst timing possible. Work up training was intense. Then my husband was deployed a month earlier than he was originally supposed to be with a week's notice, yikes! So I was here, taking care of everything, 2 cats, PMQ, dog, working full time 12 hour night shifts and going to school full time Mon-Fri. I look back and think how did that even work?? How am I still maintaining an A+ average?? We also bought a house while he was in Afghanistan. Whoa..I was wiped. He has been back since October though, but his first week back to work in Jan he was back in the field. Oh, the craziness of the military life! I also began a SFL program and have been doing well trying to get back in shape after the last few years of not taking care of myself physically or emotionally. I saw my doctor while my husband was in Afghanistan and she told me I was in the pre-stages of Diabetes but if I lost weight and got in shape I could turn it around. That REALLY scared me. Just by not taking care of myself I had nearly single handedly destroyed my dream of being in the CF. Time to put my big girl pants on and suck it up!!

FINALLY my course is over April 19th 2013. I submitted my application to the CF about a week ago and am mailing most of my paperwork to them next week. Then I just have to wait until the end of my program and hopefully I will get merit listed! I really hope this is it! The closer it gets to the end of my program the more excited I get about the prospect of getting to start my career. The only downers were that I had to resubmit everything because of the changes to the recruiting process, they couldn't just take my stuff from my previous application and they said I probably wouldn't get a waiver to re-write my CFAT to try and get a higher score to be more competitive. Oh and of course dismal prospects for MP recruiting...but all the same...I keep hope alive, lol

Fingers crossed though!! And Good Luck to all other hopefuls out there! It's been a long road but I know if I get in all the struggles will be worth it!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (20 Mar 2013)

Thank you very much for sharing! 

Your story is not all that dissimilar from mine. I also left feeling rather discouraged after initially speaking with a CF recruiter back in 2006.  I didn't get back on top of things and apply until late 2011. The every-day struggles of balancing school, a household, employment (including overnights), etc. took their toll and I neglected myself immensely during that time.  Since last summer, Ive lost nearly 40lbs, have gotten myself back in shape and have been able to redirect my focus appropriately.

MP is also my first, and only selection.  (Law enforcement has always been my aspiration, it was simply a matter of narrowing down my options of where I'd like to serve and why.) I knew of the potential difficulties in applying for the trade, but knew I possessed the necessary/relevant skills, demeanour, work-experience, etc. to pursue it seriously. 

The road has not been without some emotional ups and downs and minor set-backs, but things continue to move in a positive direction. If MP is what you want, and you know you have what is required and what it takes, don't let anything discourage you. The process might be long, but if you persevere I'm sure you can reach your goals.  All the best!


----------



## Delaney1986 (4 Apr 2013)

Thanks! Nice to know I'm not alone.

Where are you in the process? I really hope I at least get merit listed. I'm trying my hardest to get my school to let me finish a week early in hopes of getting the necessary paperwork sent in time.

It gets frustrating watching police shows (to serve and protect, campus police, cops, etc) and thinking "I should be doing that".

Good luck to you too!!


----------



## Chelomo (4 Apr 2013)

Your experience has some common points with mine as well, thanks a lot for sharing, and I hope everything goes well for you, you seem very dedicated.

I'm a bit worried though, the first thing I said I wanted to be when I was a kid was a Russian General...


----------



## BeyondTheNow (4 Apr 2013)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Nice to know I'm not alone.
> 
> ...Where are you in the process?...
> 
> Good luck to you too!!



I'm currently awaiting confirmation to attend a MPAC (Military Police Assessment Centre) assessment after having been requested to submit final documentation for one in May.  This is the final stage of the selection process for anyone wishing to become MP.  If you have other questions you'd like to ask about the process or my personal experiences, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Delaney1986 (18 Apr 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I'm currently awaiting confirmation to attend a MPAC (Military Police Assessment Centre) assessment after having been requested to submit final documentation for one in May.  This is the final stage of the selection process for anyone wishing to become MP.  If you have other questions you'd like to ask about the process or my personal experiences, feel free to send me a PM.



Much appreciated! I'm sure I may have some questions if they go ahead with my application.

Other than that some small updates:

  I successfully convinced my school to allow me to finish early so I could submit my paperwork ASAP. I Express Posted my docs and had to wait until last Friday to fax them my Official Transcripts but they should have received everything Thurs/Fri last week. Then they sent me an email saying they only pick up mail on Wednesdays and to allow 5-10 business days to process the files. Well, I'm glad I spent the money to Express Post it then, lol. So I will call them next week and hope they have all the docs they need!  

   Also, since I am now done school, and hubby is off AGAIN in the field, for 3 weeks this time, I started with my personal trainer and she kicked my a$$! Don't know exactly how much weight I am down because she won't tell me but it's coming. Also, I sneezed today and discovered all new muscles I didn't know could hurt because I didn't know they were there! lol....I guess I need to learn to love the burn!  

   Will update again when I know more! Thanks for reading! 

And good luck to my fellow hopefuls!


----------



## Delaney1986 (1 May 2013)

Small update:

   So I got the email confirming my file was going to be transferred on 23-Apr-13. I called today to check if they had received it because I need to make some updates to my file due to my extreme stupidity in submitting my application without filling out all parts... : They have confirmed they just received my file and after arguing AGAIN that my college program IS accepted they will be sending me the paperwork I need to fill out through email shortly. (Because I took Criminology and not Police Foundations or Police Sciences the CFRC always gives me a hard time because they think my program isn't accepted..thankfully this time I am pretty sure the lady I spoke with was going to make a note in my file since it has now been quadruple checked, lol)

Hopefully we get some more movement here this week! 

And as always, sending well wishes to my fellow applicants!


----------



## Delaney1986 (24 May 2013)

Yesterday got a call to book my Medical for next week! Didn't expect to it to be that soon. Have to write this new personality test while I'm there. It will be interesting going to do that and be expected to be coherent as I will have just finished working overnight 19:30-7:30,  :-\

One more step out of the way! Hopefully everything will go well!


----------



## Jacky Tar (27 May 2013)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Delaney1986 (27 May 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Delaney1986 (14 Jun 2013)

First, Thanks to everyone who has offered me encouragement and common experiences on this site. It keeps me going some days to know I'm not special, I'm not any worse of than anyone else, lol.

I did my Medical and unfortunately I had to get some additional testing done before they could clear my application. I was so stressed out...and again I was scheduled to this after a 12 hour shift....12 hours without food or water overnight...good training I guess,  

Finally heard back from the recruiting centre yesterday morning and my tests were all clear, so they are sending my files to Ottawa to be processed/hopefully approved!!

Aaaand...back to waiting!! Hope everyone else's process is coming along, especially my fellow MP applicants!  ;D

P.S I tried hot yoga for the first time this morning, if you're into that stuff it's amazing!! Go try it!


----------



## Cbbmtt (14 Jun 2013)

Yoga in general makes you feel like a million bucks.

Good luck Delaney1986, hope you make it!


----------



## Delaney1986 (14 Jun 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Good luck Delaney1986, hope you make it!



Right back at ya!


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Jun 2013)

This title reminds me of the ACDC song.


----------



## Delaney1986 (14 Jun 2013)

Glad I could bring a happy thought to your day....unless you don't like ACDC...in which case we can't be friends...


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Jun 2013)

I'll be your friend after you graduate and let me play with your gun  

(Am sending you a PM about a friend who's trying to go MP  and the process too)


----------



## Delaney1986 (24 Jul 2013)

Another small update:

After not hearing from the RC for about a month and a half I called them yesterday to check on the status of my application. I was told that my Medical looks like it came back good but they are waiting on the last part of my background check to come back - I'm assuming perhaps the financial bit. He said I could expect another 1-2 weeks before that comes back and then the end of August before my interview can get booked as the members who conduct the interviews are on their block leave. So, I'll be cuttin' er close for the next MPAC if it's in the Fall, and if I even score high enough to get it! If not, I'll keep working on my application until the next one!

As always, good luck to my fellow applicants! Hang in there!


----------



## Delaney1986 (3 Sep 2013)

Well....bad news bear here...

I haven't heard anything from the RC yet about booking my appointment, I will give them a call in a week or two to check things out.

However, while stepping off my porch Sunday night I ate dirt...hard. I also sprained my ankle pretty badly. This is not good. As some of you know I have been struggling to get into shape and this is like a kick in the face. I went to the ER today and am on crutches for the next 1-2 weeks. Depending on how I feel Doc says keep off it for 3 weeks and ease back into physical activity.

Not that I'm losing hope...just feeling pretty discouraged, I want to be in the best shape I can be, for a better lifestyle and if I get in, but I already had a long way to go and this just sucks... 

Hope everyone else is doing good and getting good news!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Sep 2013)

Set-backs are definitely lousy and I feel your frustration. Hang in there!


----------



## Teager (3 Sep 2013)

You may not have this available to you but see if there is an arm bike around that can keep up your cardio. Walking with crutches probably builds good strength too. You can still try to work out your upper body from the sitting position too. Keep busy any way you can.

Hope you recover quickly


----------



## Delaney1986 (5 Sep 2013)

Thanks guys! One good thing about this website...no shortage of people who can understand how frustrating this is! I am just feeling a bit sorry for myself, I'll snap out of it!  :nod:

Thanks for the suggestions too, I have been trying to do what I can. And you're right, walking with crutches definitely works the arms!


----------



## Delaney1986 (7 Oct 2013)

Yay good news!!

I had my interview today and they were rushing to process my paperwork because they said selection for MP was closing today. He said there are two MPACs scheduled for November. The interview went well, he confirmed that I have a competitive score but that he can't speak on the scores of other applicants so he doesn't know how competitive I am in the grand scheme of things. Also, he confirmed my element of choice (which was Army) but told me I would probably be Air Force, it's all good as long as I get in!

So, if I don't hear back from them by Nov 10th he told me to give him a call. Sooo...more waiting, but one step closer!

If any of my other fellow MP applicants are reading this let me know how you are doing in the process.

Good luck and good vibes to everyone else applying!


----------



## Delaney1986 (1 Nov 2013)

Woo Hoo!!  ;D

Got a call today from the CFRC letting me know I will be doing MPAC in Valcartier Nov 19-21. I go in late next week to get my paperwork!

One step closer - now I will be unbearable to be around I am so excited, lol

If anyone else hears anything let me know.

As always, Good vibes to my fellow applicants!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Nov 2013)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo!!  ;D
> 
> Got a call today from the CFRC letting me know I will be doing MPAC in Valcartier Nov 19-21. I go in late next week to get my paperwork!
> 
> ...



Good for you, I received a call as well. Sure feels good. Are they able to email your documents? Mine were sent via email.


----------



## Delaney1986 (8 Jan 2014)

It's been a little while but I FINALLY got my MPAC results back today. I am suitable and have been merit listed. They told me to check in every two weeks for updates for now.

I have been hearing a lot of rumours about things going on in the MP trade, numbers wise, but who knows the truth? So, I'll hold out hope and get back to waiting.

Good Luck to my fellow applicants!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (20 Jan 2014)

Congratulations, I hope you are contacted for future openings soon!

Unfortunately, I can't share your good news, but thank you for including others in your journey and keep the updates coming. Best of luck!


----------



## Delaney1986 (11 Feb 2014)

Wow...got the call last Friday...an offer for MP, swear in 27 Feb, Basic starts 10 March. CRAZY! They told me in Jan that all MP positions had been filled for this fiscal year, so I was waiting for April. They caught me completely off guard!! The only crappy thing is for some reason they won't let me drive, they said I have to fly? Oh well, at least I won't have to worry about getting lost.

I haven't really slept since then, so excited/nervous/terrified.  anic:

Life changer!!!

Thanks to everyone who encouraged me, related to me, vented with me, lol. 

As always, Good Luck to my fellow applicants and I hope to see some of you in March!


----------



## Bluebulldog (11 Feb 2014)

Congrats.

Things that you have to wait for, or work for, are always more appreciated than things that are handed to you.

Your fun begins soon.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Feb 2014)

Congratulations, all the best


----------



## Delaney1986 (12 Feb 2014)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Congratulations, all the best



I want you to come with me!! It would be awesome to know someone!! I think you will get your call pretty soon after the next step!!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (15 Feb 2014)

Delaney1986 said:
			
		

> I want you to come with me!! It would be awesome to know someone!! I think you will get your call pretty soon after the next step!!



Thanks for the vote of confidence.  Hopefully all goes well and I have a positive update soon. But if not, I know you'll do well and will have no problems meeting many great people.


----------

